# Any Good Books for Beginners on Handguns?



## Rock16MHS (Dec 11, 2012)

Was wondering if there was any good books out there on handguns? Maybe something that introduces the different types and exactly how a handgun works, and then goes into cleaning, concealed carry, defense techniques maybe? Might be hard to find all this but did any of you like a particular book, especially just starting out?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have an extensive arms-related library, and still I'm stumped by your question.
For one thing, you really can't learn shooting from a book, and that goes double for self-defense shooting.
Nevertheless, I can recommend some helpful beginning material.

When I was a kid, my father bought me W.H.B. Smith's _Small Arms of the World_, which covered the functional operation and disassembly of the military small arms of WW2, rifles, pistols, and machine guns. It was an excellent beginning for my trip through the world of shooting. I believe that this book is still in print, but I would not buy a revised edition, since I believe that the newer versions are not as complete.
Next most useful are the NRA's two _Firearms Assembly_ books. Although they do not discuss functional operation, they present disassembly instructions and "exploded" drawings of just about every rifle, pistol, and shotgun of interest. You can learn quite a lot about functional operation from "exploded" drawings.
Then there's Jeff Cooper's _Principles of Self Defense_. This book won't teach you shooting, but it will help you learn what can be done, and what can't. Follow that up with any number of books by Massad Ayoob, who discusses not only technique, but also applicable laws.

Good luck!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> . . . Then there's Jeff Cooper's _Principles of Self Defense_. This book won't teach you shooting, but it will help you learn what can be done, and what can't. Follow that up with any number of books by Massad Ayoob, who discusses not only technique, but also applicable laws.
> 
> Good luck!


Plus one on Jeff C. and Massad A.
Google them. Get their books. They are the masters.

These two guys will get you into the proper mindset to own and possibly ever need to "use" a handgun.

Everyone should have Jeff's "four laws of safety" and his "Cooper's Color Code" burned into their brains if they carry a handgun.

Disclaimer:
Jeff's Gunsite Training Center is 13 miles north of my property. Now owned by "others". 
I still miss getting more of his "pungent" written commentary on life.

Jeff Cooper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

some of his books are not cheap, even on Amazon.
But, what is NOT to like about a man who writes a book with the title
_*To Ride, Shoot Straight, And Speak The Truth* by Jeff Cooper (Mar 1, 1998)_

A life well lived. Godspeed.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You're new to the game,grab the basics on operation and nomenclature,and learn that.Cooper is a 1911 legend,and Ayoob has worked in law enforcement a long time,studied shootings and wrote about them and court cases he's been an expert witness in,and is a hell of a pistoleer.That being said,I take Ayoob's word with a slight grain of salt,he's been wishywashy on some points and then toted them as a must have in abilities.All their works are wisdom,but you have to interpret it into your commitment,mindset,ability to,call it what you want.Just don't jump in to a something you aren't quite ready for this new and believe it's gospel.

Cooper's "conditions" are though,it's the rule of pistoleers.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Where were going we don't need books *cough I mean roads!!!! lol

Anyways, as always I'm here to yack about how youtube and the net in general. It can teach you more about guns in 30 minutes then reading a book about it for that same amount of time. Also you can get multiple perspectives and come to your own conclusions about how some things work (like what to clean a gun with, best disassembly techniques, etc.). 

But yeah as already stated Cooper is a good place to start, but don't waste too much money on books cause alot of this info is free and widely available.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rex said:


> ...I take Ayoob's word with a slight grain of salt,he's been wishywashy on some points and then toted them as a must have in abilities...


I, too, do not always agree with what Massad Ayoob writes. But he knows much more about defensive shooting than I do, and lots more about self-defense laws too, so I still recommend him as a general guide.
He suggests, for instance, that when you're confronted by a mugger or a potential mugger, you should throw the guy a five-dollar bill (which you have at the ready), and then you escape while he's busy picking it up. I believe that to be really wishy-washy, but nevertheless it is _very good tactics_: Avoid a fight at all costs.


----------

